# Several Baby Rats in North East Kansas



## amberdyan (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi, both of my rats were accidentally impregnated at the shelter I adopted them from. I know that we have at least 5 babies from litter number one (Amelia) and an unknown number from litter number 2 (Aria, who is still pregnant). I will post pictures as they grow and try to sex them as soon as possible. I'll also post pictures of the mom's, but I have absolutely no idea who the fathers are. Please let me know if you are interested! My specific location is very close to lawrence, but Kansas City is only an hour way, and I'd be willing to drive a bit. 

Mommy of Unborn litter:









Already born litter:









Most of them are light colored with light eyes, it looks like. 2 of them have dark spots on the head and back (like mom). I forgot to get the picture of Amelia (mom of this litter) off my camera but will do so soon. She's white with a brown head and a brown stripe down her back.


----------



## sjseed (Jan 1, 2011)

I would be interested in a brown female if you get one..


----------

